# Favorites to mix with venison meats while making



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

What are some good things to mix with venison when making things such as burgers, smokies, jerkey? I finally got my deer and was going to start prepping to make things.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll go with the meat part. Seasonings are up to you. Jerky just deer if you are using a shooter. Summer sausage and smokies you almost have to use pork trimmings. I made my first smokies this year in a smoker and they were good. 1/3 pork when doing any kind of sausage. Grind some bacon and mix it with your ground deer. 1/4 bacon 3/4 deer. My father in law had been doing that for years. I decided to try it with 10 pounds. It was good. I trim almost all fat off when I butcher my deer. Something about deer fat. Prolly all the acorns they eat. Then when I want to make sausage I just add the pork. You need that fat. Or they'll be dry. I ran into that with my smokies. Should of used straight fat. But trimmed a pork roast for New Years and used the trimmings which had meat as well. There's some older fellas here that may chime in that helped me along. Good luck.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

the burger makes great chilli, sloppy joes( manwich sauce), tacos. the back strap great on the grill a little seasoning salt cooked medium to medium rare.


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

I usually use ground pork but never thought of using bacon. I usually make smokies and I want to try some sausage this year. I love to add cheese cubes to the smokie mix- pepper jack works well and any kind of cheddar too. Thanks for the tips


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

with my ground meat I get a 1# log of jimmy dean sausage whatever flavor u like and firm it up in the freezer then slice rings off of it and wrap them up separate and freeze them for further uses, I mix a ring with a lb of burger , u can use more to ur tastes, burgers , chili,tacos, spaghetti and meat sauce ,smokies are good with the sausage added.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 1.5lbs of ground of jerky in the dehydrator right now. Gotta love using the shooter makes things easy. It's my first times using Hi Mountain Bourbon BBQ seasoning and cure packet. It's getting close to being done, I'd say another 30-hr. Ill post how it tastes, smells damn good. I'll be
Doing the other 1.5 tomorrow. Back in the stand Sunday eve. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I use beef fat in my ground meat. Tried pork but I didn't care for it much. I make about a 85/15% mix. Chunk it up and mix it with chunk venison and grind it all together. Check with your local butcher and get the fat that they cut from their meat before they throw it away. They may give it to you free or sell it cheap. Don't let them give you Beef suet, it is different. Suet is inner organ fat like what surrounds the kidneys and I don't like flavor of it and it gums up my grinder. 85/15 beef fat combo makes awesome burgers, they stay together and are nice and juicy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

If i Am going to fry up any kind of venison I use bacon grease or REAL lard.

Got a mason jar sitting in the fridge filled with bacon grease.

Ummmmmmm so good.

NIK


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Pork Jowl Bacon is what I use with my burger.


----------

